# Show off your Christmas Trees!!



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got finished decorating today!!! :leap: Come on Christmas we are ready!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice but we still don't have ours......I like your rug by the way. When we get our tree and get it put up I will share pictures.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We don't have ours yet either but will post when we get it eventually.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

You guys must get REAL TREES!! That is awesome--ours is fake! I love real trees


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes but my mom said this was the last year because her and my step dad can't do it all with us out of the house so next year they are getting a fake one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> You guys must get REAL TREES!! That is awesome--ours is fake! I love real trees


Yes we have only ever had a real one. LOVE the smell!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Just brought ours in the house....we'll be decorating tomorrow!!!!!! LOVE Christmas!!!  Your tree and decor looks great!!!!!! I also love that rug!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

We put up our real Christmas tree a week ago. Good thing too because it has been raining ever since. My boys are getting older (the oldest is 15, and he would really rather watch football on a Sunday afternoon, but the Packers didn't play last Sunday). So DH and 4 boys came with me, cut down the tree with a hand saw and dragged it back to the truck! My youngest who is 8 is the only one who likes helping me decorate, so that is what we have been doing for the past week. Now if the rain would stop, I would put some lights outside. I don't spend as much time at home since I started a job part time and I'm always running for kids activities, so it is my screen saver on my phone...makes me happy! :wink:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful Pics! Thanks for sharing -- it's inspiring me to get out there and get mine set up too!

Burns Branch, do you see all the little white orbs in your pic? Some say they are angels :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Picking mine up today. It is a real beauty! :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

We got ours up a week or so ago... We're usually not this early lol. I'll see if I can get some pics up soon. :greengrin:


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

well, i guess i'll be the odd one out here. it's been several years since i have put up a tree. my late hubby and i always loved watching "a christmas story" this time of year. we decided, instead of messing with a tree, we would just get a "major award!!" and use that instead. so...










:ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers, I love your *real*, real tree!!! We can only get sheared trees around here. And while they are full and beautiful and never have a *bare spot* I much prefer an unadulterated Douglas Fir. We have not had one since 1995. My daughter can get them but she is in Washington so that would be a bit of a drive for a tree.
We got ours up and got the lights on last night. (You should have seen my granddaughter's face when we let her flip the switch! We will be decorating tomorrow night when the family comes over. Then I will post pix.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you luvmyherd. I'm glad you could decorate with your granddaughter, can't wait to see your tree. 

Since we first started getting a real tree, we have gone to the same tree farm. The first year we went, I asked if they had any non-sheared trees. They pointed us in the direction of an area of the farm that had become overgrown, and couldn't really be sheared any longer. We go every year to the same spot for our "real" real tree, and even get a discount for what I think are the best trees out there-only $20. They are often way bigger than we need too which means that there is plenty of extra branches to stuff in a pot for more outdoor decorations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well, i guess i'll be the odd one out here. it's been several years since i have put up a tree. my late hubby and i always loved watching "a christmas story" this time of year. we decided, instead of messing with a tree, we would just get a "major award!!" and use that instead. so...


 :ROFL:

The tree's look beautiful....nice work.... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Charlene!!! That just made my day!! :ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> Wonderful Pics! Thanks for sharing -- it's inspiring me to get out there and get mine set up too!
> 
> Burns Branch, do you see all the little white orbs in your pic? Some say they are angels :wink:


Mandara-thank you! I sure do hope so that would be awesome! I know my dear aunt who is departed is around me during the holidays--I always feel her presence. She and I LOVE the holidays and I know she "checks" on me :thumb:

I LOVE the lamp!! HAHA that movie is one of our families all time faves! We watch it all the time! My kids were quoting lines from it on the way to school yesterday :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL....me too.... :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL love the pics! We put ours up the day after Thanksgiving. I don't have pics yet, I'll have to get some this weekend when it gets dark out so I can turn on the lights  We just have a fake tree, would love a real tree one year, maybe next year? If not then I'd like to get a white tree next year, just to change things up a bit


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally got all the decorations on. It is always a several day process as different grandchildren want to help.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't have a picture of my tree but my husband and son did such a nice job on the house I decided to show that off.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful nubians2! I love Christmas lights.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is our Pink and Brown Tree!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So pretty! I love the train!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are beautiful.....love all the decorations....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOVE all of the trees and the christmas lights! How pretty!! 

I need to get some presents wrapped and under the tree--my son is starting to get nervous because there is nothing under there. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow such beautiful trees! And real trees, or they all look real to me! I want a real tree next year unless we get a new fake one <LOL>. 
I put my camera away before getting pics of our tree! I need to do that one night this week when I get the camera back out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have that Christmas train!!!! A few years ago when I got it out there was a curved piece of track missing. Have no idea how; as it was wrapped up in the shed. I searched every where and have never been able to replace that piece and it is necessary for round or oval
Such a pretty tree. And wrapped presents already. I need to get busy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine in the house around 7 tonight....was busy baking so no decorations yet...maybe tomorrow while I continue to bake :greengrin: 

It smells soooooo GOOD too! My house is not big at all so between the fresh pine smell and that of cookies baking....I'm definately in the Christmas mood now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> I got mine in the house around 7 tonight....was busy baking so no decorations yet...maybe tomorrow while I continue to bake :greengrin:
> 
> It smells soooooo GOOD too! My house is not big at all so between the fresh pine smell and that of cookies baking....I'm definately in the Christmas mood now!


Wow very nice!

You know I have NEVER had a real tree that I can remember. What do you all have to do to keep them nice? What do you use on the bottom to keep them upright and moist? Do they sell a special stand for real trees? Silly I know, but I've never had one so I have no idea.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

our tree isn't anything spectacular, but its covered with homemade ornaments









and because we decorate the mantle too, here's a pic of it:








My mom collects santas... its a nice fall back if I can't think of anything for her! xD

Everyones' trees are beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> You know I have NEVER had a real tree that I can remember. What do you all have to do to keep them nice? What do you use on the bottom to keep them upright and moist? Do they sell a special stand for real trees? Silly I know, but I've never had one so I have no idea.


Yep...there are "tree stands" available that will hold the tree securely upright and have a water reservoir to keep it fresh....I've found that once it's brought inside, it seems that those first few days, mine will "suck" up almost a gallon of water a day.

Everyones trees look so pretty..... mines still naked, but I did get 4 dozen each of 7 different Christmas cookies made today :leap: Only 2 more types to do, then decorating them and after that is FUDGE :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is ours.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We didn't put a tree up this year because we are spending a lot of our christmas time in Seattle...I have a niece that is being born on the 22nd :leap: and my brother is deployed so we are going to help my sister-in-law out

So our family is having our christmas dinner tonight, and I made a veggie tree for the veggie tree. Here it is!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the Veggie tree Sammy! So creative!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the veggie tree too! That is great. I would have never thought to make a christmas tree out of vegetables.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat... love all the tree's.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mines not quite done to the bottom...due to a certain dog that likes to "help" decorate :wink:

I place my nativity under it on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well have to show off ours. This is my first tree in my bran new home and I love it.









Very proud of that tree but it is not the tree itself but








What is under it that makes it special.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm lovin the tree's :clap: Their so pretty!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Love all the x-mas trees, but the x-mas veggie tree is the best and most creative tree I have ever seen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice tree...iddybit acres :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Our Christmas Tree - Two months later!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: 
Yep there are many of those in my pastures right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Mine looks like that now :laugh: And so do the others that were given to me....they make great scratching areas to help get that fuzzy under coat off too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Same here...I have one sitting out there I need to go get...the goats loved it! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard pine can cause a doe to abort.... is that true????


----------



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Skyla,

I've heard that too. Not sure if it's true or not, but just to be on the safe side, I only feed trees that I'm sure have not been treated with any chemicals, and never to my pregnant does.


----------

